# New Datamine! Events, items and villagers revealed!



## Bcat (Apr 23, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/8e92gz/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_141_update/

Highlights include:

The new gyroidite scavenger hunt
Katie’s fruit party gardening event 
Brewster added as an npc furniture item
New villagers, clothes, furniture, and rv skins
And of course...
New fortune cookies which will only be available for 2 weeks...


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope that Switch item is a little hint...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 23, 2018)

Cool, I guess.  I'm starting to worry that it'll get to a point where you can't do anything without leaf tickets though, the way this is going. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2018)

Wolfgang is so beautiful lmao


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 23, 2018)

more villagers i like but i don't have room for D: i need more than 8 campers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2018)

The newest garden event is the most weirdest of them all. (Sorry Zipper, you've been bested at the weird)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also, how can you have a datamine with no new clothes to craft? (Those Orange Sandals better come soon)


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 23, 2018)

80 leaf ticket fortune cookies?? seriously lol
i refuse to even buy the 50 leaf ticket ones. other than that, cool content. I hope they stop this leaf ticket based stuff soon :/


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 24, 2018)

Not a huge fan of the new gardening event, but I'm totally going to invite Maple and Poppy when I get the chance


----------



## Whisboi (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm a simple girl: I see Brewster, I cry tears of joy


----------



## Tikikata (Apr 24, 2018)

*jumps for joy* Aaaah, I'm so happy that Brewster is being added! <3


----------



## arbra (Apr 24, 2018)

the leaf ticket for fortune cookies with horrible rates is getting old.  yes I have bought quite a few, and yes I have put WAY too much money into this game, but if they keep it up I will end up quitting since I will not be able to get everything.  Yes I realize that I may be in the minority, but I think they are really going in the wrong direction with this game, which is sad, because I love the game, but it is just starting to cause too much stess for me /cry


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 24, 2018)

Ooh... :0 Lots of new stuff coming to Animal Crossing Pocket Camp. Really excited for the new villagers that are coming to the game. It is always nice to see villagers that I never got to see in my town in Animal Crossing New Leaf. I'm really worried about the Garden Event that will be coming up in May. :X I get this feeling that I might not be able to get every item that is featured in that event. It's going to be really sad for me if I don't. Though... I am curious about the Gryoidite Scavenger Hunt #1 since it seems like it could be interesting. Overall, most of the leaf ticket spending stuff is something that I am going to have to pass unless I really wanted it. Only times I used leaf tickets was when I wanted something or if I really needed something.


----------



## Gir (Apr 24, 2018)

I regret spending most of my Leaf tickets on fortune cookies, hopefully the Brewster item won't cost too much though.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2018)

UPDATE: They've changed the price of the hopkins cookies from 80 tickets to 50
https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...e_hopkins_cookie_will_be_available_for_50_lt/

Not much, but we'll take any reductions we can get I guess. Now if only they'd do something about duplicates...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 24, 2018)

I see on the data mine of the gyroid event and there were adorable hats themed for K.K., Isabelle and Tom Nook! I want those hats more than life. I’m holding my tickets just in case.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wendy and Brewster are coming to my camp immediately... once they ya' know, they're released.

Although anyone know on the progress of the second fishing tourney?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2018)

Brewster is here today! 

We've also got about 120 LT's in daily rewards heading our way in preparation for the new fortune cookies


----------



## geetry (Apr 25, 2018)

They should've introduced Tangy with the Katie event...seems like a missed opportunity to me.


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 26, 2018)

Oops! Wrong thread...


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm saving my leaf tickets for Brewster. I'm not wasting them on a fortune cookie, lol.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 30, 2018)

*W E N D Y and S H A R I*

about time they added villagers I actually have lol. that's the only thing I care about in this update. but watch them be like level 60 so I can't get them immediately


----------



## PizzaHorse (May 2, 2018)

What/where is the garden event?


----------



## Sowelu (May 3, 2018)

Since we already have Moe, was Tom _really_ a necessary addition? They are too similar. Out of ALL the yet-to-arrive Animal Crossing villagers still waiting on the sidelines, why not change it up a bit? I am still patiently waiting for *Olivia*, *Pecan*, *Julian*, *Coco *and *Deirdre *to arrive!


----------



## LillyofVadness (May 3, 2018)

Are those apple butterflies? What's a 'fruit party'? It's weird but I love it also-


----------

